# HB50 Mod By Hcigar Review



## Alex (14/2/15)

*Published on Feb 13, 2015*
This is my review of the HB50. This is a 50 watt mod by hcigar that uses SX300 chip. This comes in black, silver and gold, and will fire down to .25. http://www.vapetriad.com
Once again, don't forget to join http://casaa.org & 

http://thevapingmilitia.org

Reactions: Like 2


----------

